# AXPONA 2015 Discussion Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

All right, audio nuts and enthusiasts, who is up for AXPONA 2015? It is time for the fiercely proactive (a group in which I am rarely included:R) to make reservations. A room block is available at the AXPONA rate at the Westin O'Hare in Rosemont (Chicago), and air fares are reasonable this far ahead.

Along with RMAF in Denver in October, this is a major event with exhibitors and attendees gathering from around the world. Dennis and I are making our reservations. We are already discussing ways to up our game and deliver the best show report ever.

Here are some details:

What: Audio Expo North America (AXPONA).
When: April 24-26, 2015 A.D.
Where: Westin O'Hare, Rosemont (Chicago) IL, USA.
Who: Anyone can attend, and everyone who loves fine audio gear _should_ attend.
How: Drive. Or fly into O'Hare, take the free shuttle to the Westin. If you have a room there you will not even need to rent a car, there are plenty of restaurants about.
How much: Tickets are $15 for 1 day, $25 for 2 days, $35 for all 3 days.
Why: The finest audio gear in the world will be on display and available to hear and touch and pine for, even to buy at show discount rates if you decide you cannot live without it.
LINK TO THE AXPONA WEB SITE
First question: Anyone making plans to be there? There was a nice little HTS group last year that had meals together, shared experiences, made suggestions, argued (a little), encouraged the weary, and generally had a great time at the show. *Who is planning to attend?*


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Who among us has been to a big audio show like RMAF or AXPONA?

What did you like about it?

What did you wish was different?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I shall be there, barring the end of the world of course. 
My best friend and I usually attend except for last year.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

AudiocRaver said:


> Who among us has been to a big audio show like RMAF or AXPONA?
> 
> What did you like about it?
> 
> What did you wish was different?


I have been to numerous Consumer Electronic Shows as well as AXPONA. I like the ability to see, hear and touch equipment and speak to the very people that may have designed the products.

I do wish it was easier to work through or with crowds and sound is almost always not at peak.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Savjac,

The crowds and noise can be distracting. Luckily I have only been put off a couple of times by noise levels that made it impossible to focus.

This year I hope to spend a _little_ time looking more at electronics than just speakers, if there is a way to do so.

I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow...not making it again  !!!! I guess its just a thing about going to Chitown so close to the end of winter. I wish a show would come to the South (i.e. Florida or Georgia) again.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

It is official, Dennis Young (Tesseract) and I will be attending AXPONA. We will be doing so with the generous support of Vertical Scope, the owners of Home Theater Shack. Thank you, Vertical Scope!

As mentioned already, we are looking into ways to provide *Better, Faster* coverage. Of course, we will never skimp on taking the time to perform in-depth, honest evaluations.

Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

This is such a big show, can the rooms, floors, duties be divided amongst those attending ??


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

We develop / compare / compile / split up our _gotta see_ lists the best we can. There is always overlap, which is good, so we keep "calibrated" to each other somewhat.

Planning and prep are a necessity, but so is a certain amount of flexibility.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone up for planning a dinner get-together Friday night? There are restaurants within walking distance.....


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

AudiocRaver said:


> We develop / compare / compile / split up our _gotta see_ lists the best we can. There is always overlap, which is good, so we keep "calibrated" to each other somewhat.
> 
> Planning and prep are a necessity, but so is a certain amount of flexibility.


Understood and if you need help myself and another will be there for the show. I intend on bringing the big camera and flash if photos in dim lit rooms are needed. It worked out pretty well last time.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

If anyone is thinking of going and getting a room at the Westin, be sure to call the special AXPONA number, 847-698-6000, to make reservations. I called the regular Westin reservation line, then the AXPONA line, and got a better deal via the AXPONA line. More details here.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Well, I had every intention _not_ to go this year due to schedule....but I'll be exhibiting in Rm 338 with Power Modules and Viero cables.
See you all in around a month or so.

cheers


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

ajinfla said:


> Well, I had every intention _not_ to go this year due to schedule....but I'll be exhibiting in Rm 338 with Power Modules and Viero cables.
> See you all in around a month or so.
> 
> cheers


Very cool, we'll see you there, AJ.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

ajinfla said:


> Well, I had every intention _not_ to go this year due to schedule....but I'll be exhibiting in Rm 338 with Power Modules and Viero cables.
> See you all in around a month or so.
> 
> cheers


Look forward to seeing you there, AJ.


----------



## TitaniumTroy (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been to both Chicago AXPONA shows, last year met up with a cool dude named Wayne Hi Raver, also been to one Audio Karma Fest, in MI, and one Stereophile show way back in the mid 80's in LA. 

Being a planer fan I am looking forward to hearing the Martin Logan Neoliths, Sanders hybrid electrostatics, KingSound ESL's.

Also AJ's speakers are always one of my favorite speakers to hear, regardless of price bar none. To me they are real giant killers for their excellent sound. Now I just wish he would make a dipole subwoofer, for me to buy to round out the bass of my Magnepan's 3.6s.

Electronics wise I want to talk to, the MiniDSP guys. I am thinking about adding a MiniDSP home theatre module, with DiracLive. For room/speaker correction and as a crossover to bi-amp the bass on my Maggies.

Raver, thanks for the AXPONA hotel tip line I am going to check it out, will be up for all three days. So look forward to seeing you and hopefully hanging out with you again.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

TitaniumTroy said:


> I have been to both Chicago AXPONA shows, last year met up with a cool dude named Wayne Hi Raver, also been to one Audio Karma Fest, in MI, and one Stereophile show way back in the mid 80's in LA.
> 
> Being a planer fan I am looking forward to hearing the Martin Logan Neoliths, Sanders hybrid electrostatics, KingSound ESL's.
> 
> ...


So much to see, so much to hear, and of course friends to catch up with. Look forward to seeing you there.

I went through the exhibitors list the other day and ended up with an impossibly long list of rooms to visit.

It will be a good time!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

TitaniumTroy said:


> Also AJ's speakers are always one of my favorite speakers to hear, regardless of price bar none. To me they are real giant killers for their excellent sound. Now I just wish he would make a dipole subwoofer, for me to buy to round out the bass of my Magnepan's 3.6s.


Ask him, I think dipole bass is familiar territory for AJ.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Yep, never leave home without one, especially for audio shows. Exception being my bookshelf speakers.
Troy, we'll talk dipole bass when I see you....soon!!

cheers


----------



## TitaniumTroy (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply AJ.

Well I have my 4 top rooms picked for my VIP pass, Sanders Sounds, Raidho, MBL, and Legacy. I really hope Martin Logan will have a demo of their newest hybrid ESL the Neolith, with me being a planer fan.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I also look forward to seeing you as well AJ, this should be fun.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Jack, just around the corner now...and mid 50s for next week eh? Nice!
See you all soon


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

ajinfla said:


> Thanks Jack, just around the corner now...and mid 50s for next week eh? Nice!
> See you all soon


Absolutely, that is a nice temp and hopefully no fire alarms this year. Do you have a room number AJ ?
Safe Travels


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Room 338


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

You are on my very short "see them first" list, A.J. Catch you Friday morning.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Starting tomorrow morning, Dennis and I will be posting LIVE from the show. Our initial posts will be brief, with detail added, where appropriate, later on.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

We have arrived and are getting set up for the show to start.

We will be piosting LIVE!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

10 o'clock, time to rock!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Closing on 12 o'clock... time to stop. I am beat, what a day!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Wayne and I are, for the most part, posting in real-time from our smartphones. My phone does not take the best pictures, but I have my camera with me and will edit in some nice pictures in the near future.

Stay tuned for more 2015 AXPONA show coverage!


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Finally back in Tampa. Jack it was good to meet you. Hope you enjoyed the show.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Troy, Wayne & Dennis, thanks all for stopping by. Didn't get to spend as much time as I would have preferred with you guys, but this was a pretty well attended and busy show. Kudos to the organizers, the turnout was pretty good.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

ajinfla said:


> Finally back in Tampa. Jack it was good to meet you. Hope you enjoyed the show.


It was great to meet you too AJ. I can now truly see and hear you passion while chatting and listening. I hope you sell a million of em.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The show report is done and the Show Report Thread is now open for comments and discussion.

So we will now close this thread.


----------

